# Sinking feeling about the sync process...



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been adding apps to my iPad directly from the App Store (and not via iTunes on my desktop computer).  Now I'd like to sync my iPad with my desktop in order to fine-tune some things, but the Apps page is grayed out on my screen. With my iPad attached via USB, the iTunes Apps screen shows a faded version of all four of my iPad screens, but I can't move anything or change anything, and all commands are grayed out.  When I click on Sync Apps, I get this warning message:

"Are you sure you want to sync applications?  All existing applications and their data on (my) iPad will be replaced with applications from this iTunes library."

This message makes me afraid to click on Sync Apps.  Will my four pages of apps (and their data!) disappear from my iPad?  I wish I understood how iTunes works....

I have a new iPod Touch I'd like to sync, too, but don't have any data stored on the iPod Touch apps yet.  (A second question regarding that:  Do I have to pay $99 for MobileMe or is there another way to sync Contacts, Calendar, etc. between the iPad and the iTouch?  I really don't want to have to re-enter all that stuff, but I don't know if I want to spend $100 to do it either....)

With my old Palm devices, the HotSync process let you control which device to sync FROM and which to sync TO, but I don't see that kind of choice in iTunes.... 

Can someone help?

Edited to add:  I read Gizmodo's "How To: Set Up Your iPad the Right Way" and the screenshot there shows a list of apps to the left of the iPad screens... this area is blank on my screen.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure if you're on a Mac or a PC, but on a Mac, under File is the option "Transfer purchases from"-- that's how I usually sync without really "syncing".  I started doing that when iTunes would lose music files purchased from my iPhone.

With apps, you can always redownload them for free.  With music/video, you have to pay for it again if you lose it.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, should have mentioned that I'm working with a PC.

Thanks for suggesting "Transfer purchases" -- that added the apps to the list on the left, but they're still grayed out and I can't re-arrange them -- or even move the slider to see them all.

If I click on Sync Apps now, will I lose all the data in the Balance app, for example?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To me it almost sounds like there is a separate Apple device (iPod or iPad or iPhone) with contents being managed in your iTunes on this computer, and you have unwittingly told iTunes to fill your iPad with the contents of the other device.  Is that possible?

CAUTION:  I am not an iTunes expert, my iPad is the first fruity device I owned.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

No, I think the problem was the wording of that warning!  Not only was it unclear; it was frightening!

I got brave and did the sync.  Didn't lose anything, but wasted a lot of time re-arranging the icons on my computer screen only to have them stay exactly where they were on my iPad screen after the sync!  No problem, I know how to make them wiggle and move, so I'll just re-arrange them with the wiggle technique.

Thanks for the quick responses, y'all.  I appreciate the nice people here so much!

Bonnie


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that warning is VERY scary! I almost panicked the first time I saw it. If you click the sync and don't uncheck any of the apps, everything will stay on there. If you want to remove an app from your touch or Pad, unclick the app before you sync. The app will stay in your library but will be removed from your devise. ITunes is not very user friendly! My problem is that I don't use it everyday and I tend to forget what I did last time! Guess I should make notes. Is there an iTunes for Dummies ebook?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I solved those scary warning message problems back in February.  Bye bye, PC.  Hello, Apple / Mac.  It just works.  And once in a while if it doesn't -- call AppleCare.  They're the best phone tech support.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I have limited discretionary $ and just spent them and more on the iPad. I don't exactly have Mac envy yet but that may be the next thing I save for. BTW - how does having a Mac stop the iTunes warnings? Just nosy.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I solved those scary warning message problems back in February. Bye bye, PC. Hello, Apple / Mac. It just works. And once in a while if it doesn't -- call AppleCare. They're the best phone tech support.


Except when it doesn't--as I said, iTunes has eaten my files previously, we've had one MacBook that went in for repair (and finally replacement) four times for the same issue...which then showed up on the replacement as well, and of course, I'm at a month and counting of trying to triage issues with Time Machine. And of course, you still get the same warning messages with a Mac as you do with a PC, they just come with a false sense of security--when I lost my files, Apple's response was that I needed to repurchase them, even though their software running on their hardware had somehow failed to backup those files purchased from their store. Thankfully, there weren't very many of them, so I wasn't out too much money.

I love our Macs, iPhones, and iPads, don't get me wrong, but the last plug-and-play never-any-issues Apple device I owned was their top of the line PowerMac 9500, paired with the LaserWriterPro. (For reference, that was back in 1995.) My equally expensive 2 year old 17" MBP comes close to matching that reliability, but not quite. None of the other devices have even been in the ballpark. I've had PCs, printers, phones, and the like that have been worse than Apple equivalents, and I've had significantly better too. Hubby's been an Apple owner since the 80's and was an employee...even he admits it's not what it was, though you still won't catch him buying a PC. LOL!

Moral of the story: BACK EVERYTHING UP AWAY FROM ITUNES, NOT JUST WITHIN ITUNES. Don't depend solely on it, or any other system, to keep you protected. PC or Mac, it's only the smart thing to do.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there a way to back up apps w/out iTunes?  I do back up my photos and music (I added hundreds of cds manually, which was a TON of work!), but I'm guessing there's no way to back up apps.  Fortunately, as Sandpiper said, they aren't too expensive... not like PC software! Whew!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

BK said:


> Fortunately, as Sandpiper said, they aren't too expensive... not like PC software! Whew!


? I said what?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe there is a way to backup apps without iTunes. However, you can always download the apps again later, and you should have a complete backup of all of your hardrives at all times, anyhow.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> ? I said what?


I'm sorry --- it was Victoria! My apologies!


----------

